# Steam - Transaction Error



## DCtc

I'm having a problem with Steam. For a while now, I have been trying to buy Team Fortress 2 + Garry's Mod off Steam for a while now using Paypal or Visa, But I keep getting error mesage whenever I do both.

When I Use visa, I get to the the purchasing screen, and when I click "Finish Transaction" or whatever, I get a message saying that 
"There was an error in the Transaction, Please contact support."
Of course though, Support has not helped me at all.

When I use Paypal, I always get this error *before* I can insert any info. "There seems to have been an error initializing or updating your transaction. Please wait a minute and try again or go to support for assistance." Of course, nothing happens if I wait a minute.

Please help me!:sigh:
Any ideas?


----------



## af3

There are a few things that I can think of that may cause a failure. To start with, bad credit or a bad connection...

First, you should contact your card company to see if things are fine with them. Maybe you have reached a limit, or maybe they shut down your card. As for PayPal failing, I am suspecting an internet connectivity problem. Are you using a stateful packet inspection (SPI) firewall or some other type of super security system that may be preventing this type of connection? It's just a guess and I don't know much about such applications/hardware and their behaviors.

Second, test the stability of your internet connection. Ping and tracert google.com a few times and see if there is any packet loss or latency.

Start > Run > CMD



Code:


ping google.com 10

tracert google.com

Those are the only things that I can think of that would prevent Steam from accepting your payments.


----------

